# Kein SLI in SHIFT2!!!



## mmhardky (5. April 2011)

Also das ist wirklich ein Witz! SLI in Shift2 startet erst gar nicht und wenn man force AFR2 einstellt, geht die FPS um 50% runter!

Ich habe gelesen es ist das gleiche in Hot Pursuit 2010 und es wurde NIE verbessert!


Ich finde schade das PCGH keinen Artikel oder mindestens eine kleine Warnung schreibt.
Ich habe extra SLI GTX580 gekauft damit ich in surround mit 60 fps zocken kann, aber es nutzt hier nichts...



Wie sieht eigentlich die performance am GTX590? Da muss es doch schlechter als auf einer GTX580. Mindestens darueber sollte PCGH schreiben.


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Mit einer 590 GTX läuft es alles andere als schlecht. 
Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen (Crossfire).

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, dass der jenige der das Video gemacht hat nur 50fps mit einer 590 Gtx hat, ich selber habe über 50fps mit einer einzigsten 5870.
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. 

Würde sagen Nvidia und Dual-GPU passt nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9Tc80sci0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## frankie36 (5. April 2011)

mmhardky schrieb:


> Also das ist wirklich ein Witz! SLI in Shift2 startet erst gar nicht und wenn man force AFR2 einstellt, geht die FPS um 50% runter!




 Kann ich bestätigen,bei mir läuft auch kein SLI
Hab auch den neuen beta patch ausprobiert 270.51
weil da ja in den realese notes stand 
GeForce GTX 480 SLI in 3D Vision Surround:

* Up to 109% in Aliens vs. Predator (5760x1080 1xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 107% in Burnout Paradise (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 267% in Call of Duty Black Ops (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 177% in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 15% in Far Cry 2 DirectX 9 (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 250% in Left4Dead2 (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)
* Up to 159% in Need for Speed Shift 2 (5760x1080 2xAA / 16xAF)

Da steht zwar 480 SLI aber ich denke doch mal das trifft auch auf andere Gespanne auch zu
aber es ist ja kein porfil dabei gewesen zumindest arbeitet das SLI immernoch nicht 
Das einzigste was es mir gebracht hat war das es mit dem Beta Treiber das spiel wie soll ich es beschreiben "stottert"

mfg


----------



## Communicator (5. April 2011)

Ich weiß das dass der TE nicht gefragt hat, aber interessant könnte es ja doch für ihn sein.
CF funktioniert bestens. Liegt also nicht an den zwei Karten an sich, sondern eine Treibersache seitens Nvidia.

Nur zur Info.

Gruß.


----------



## mmhardky (6. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Nvidia surround versucht, der eigentlich eine art SLI zwingend nutzt, und die performance war KATASTROFAL! 5110*1200 (bezel correction) sicher unter 30fps. Weiss jemand, ob SLI (das heisst afr1 oder 2) bei Nvidia surround tatsaehclich IMMER angeschaltet wird?

Wenn ich surround mit meiner Matrox Triplehead mache (also es wird ein grosses surround monitor simuliert), und zwar so, dass ich SLI ausschalte und die zweite GTX580 nur fuer Physx benutze, habe ich doppelte performance.


----------



## mmhardky (6. April 2011)

Also ich kann es selbst beantworten:

nvidia surround schaltet SLI automatisch an, wahrscheinlich AFR2. Das heisst die performance ist bei SHIFT2 noch viel schlechter, als mit single GPU. 3840*1024 mit nvidia surround laufen sicher unter 30fps. Wenn ich 3840*1024 mit matrox triplehead mache (SLI aus), habe ich locker 60fps.

Ich will aber 60fps mit nvidia surround in 5110*1200 haben, was meine zwie GTX580 sicher schaffen wuerden, EA und Nvidia es aber nicht verwirklichen koennen... 

Ich glaube jemand mit einer GTX590 muss die gleichen probleme haben. Mann merkt es unter 1920*1200 vielleicht nicht, aber SLI funktioniert sicher nicht korrekt. Oder ist eine GTX590 etwas anderes als zwei schlecht getaktete GTX580?


----------



## Deimos (6. April 2011)

Communicator schrieb:


> Ich weiß das dass der TE nicht gefragt hat, aber interessant könnte es ja doch für ihn sein.
> CF funktioniert bestens. Liegt also nicht an den zwei Karten an sich, sondern eine Treibersache seitens Nvidia.
> 
> Nur zur Info.
> ...



Bin nicht deiner Meinung. Habe ein Crossfire-Sys aus zwei 5850ern. CF ist wohl aktiv, aber die Perfomance resp. Skalierung ist meines Erachtens unterirdisch.
Kannst du mir - um den Thread nicht zu hijacken - mal deine FPS per PM zukommen lassen?

Danke & Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## mmhardky (6. April 2011)

OK, ich habe dieses thread gefunden SLI fix...

Der OP hat recht, 0x42100105 in nv inspector schaltet wirklich SLI an und es scheint auch zu skalieren, aber es sind viele "flickering" textures vorhanden  Vor allem die Sonne und Glas. Ich habe auch gelesen dass nvidia sich geaeusert hat, dass es ein engine fehler ist und nicht treiber fehler


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. April 2011)

was für eine "schöne" Bescherung von EA/Slighty Mad 
Genau wegen derzeit mangelnder GraKa-Power möchte ich mir ein SLI-Setup zulegen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rte-amd-6970-fps-probleme-mit-amd-5870-a.html
bzw.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html

Und was nun


----------



## frankie36 (6. April 2011)

mmhardky schrieb:


> OK, ich habe dieses thread gefunden SLI fix...
> 
> Der OP hat recht, 0x42100105 in nv inspector schaltet wirklich SLI an und es scheint auch zu skalieren, aber es sind viele "flickering" textures vorhanden  Vor allem die Sonne und Glas. (



Kann ich bestätigen,läuft jetzt aber die Sonne flackert bei mir auch 
Bleibt nur das warten auf einen Patch der das fixt!

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. April 2011)

frankie36 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen,läuft jetzt aber die Sonne flackert bei mir auch
> Bleibt nur das warten auf einen Patch der das fixt!
> mfg


Nööö  @SlightyMad/EA: Note 6 und nachsitzen, Patch nachreichen. Ein Unding!


----------



## frankie36 (6. April 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Nööö  @SlightyMad/EA: Note 6 und nachsitzen, Patch nachreichen. Ein Unding!



total unterschreib...

Anstatt ZEnsur&co gedöns sollte es eine Quallitätskontrolle ,das die Games überhaupt so funktionieren wie sie sollen, eingeführt werden
Jedesmal reift das Produkt erst beim Kunden ,langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr !

mfg


----------



## mmhardky (7. April 2011)

Leider ist es so, dass wir langsam froh sein muessen dass es ueberhaupt ein PC port gibt    Kein SLI, bugs, kein DLC ist leider jetzt bei PC ports schon standard  

Aber eins kann ich nicht verstehen: die neue GTX590 muss doch genau diesen fehler haben oder? Shift2 ist ein AAA spiel und GTX590 ist das brand neue hi-end, dass man aber gar nicht benutzen kann... Wieso sagt Nvidia nichts dagegen?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2011)

In solchen Fällen kann man sich eigentlich immer mit dem Nvidia Inspector behelfen. Da Shift 1 die selbe Grafik-Engine wie der Vorgänger nutzt, reicht es dann wahrscheinlich schon im SLI-Profil von Shift 1 die .exe von Shift 2 einzüfugen.
Das einfügen von compatibilty bits führt dagegen meistens zu Grafikfehlern.
Ich setze mich da mal dran.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (7. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen kann man sich eigentlich immer mit dem Nvidia Inspector behelfen. Da Shift 1 die selbe Grafik-Engine wie der Vorgänger nutzt, reicht es dann wahrscheinlich schon im SLI-Profil von Shift 1 die .exe von Shift 2 einzüfugen.
> Das einfügen von compatibilty bits führt dagegen meistens zu Grafikfehlern.
> Ich setze mich da mal dran.


 
man ist gespannt !!!


----------



## frankie36 (7. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen kann man sich eigentlich immer mit dem Nvidia Inspector behelfen. Da Shift 1 die selbe Grafik-Engine wie der Vorgänger nutzt, reicht es dann wahrscheinlich schon im SLI-Profil von Shift 1 die .exe von Shift 2 einzüfugen.



Hatte ich mir auch gedacht und probiert aber laut Fraps 30-40 Frames,genau wie vorher .Läuft mit 1 Karte definitiv besser.


mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2011)

frankie36 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch gedacht und probiert aber laut Fraps 30-40 Frames,genau wie vorher .Läuft mit 1 Karte definitiv besser.
> 
> 
> mfg



Also ich habe jetzt mal alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert, sowohl in den Global Settings, als auch im Profil selber.

Ergebnis:

SLI: ca. 45 Fps
Single: ca. 85 Fps

Heißt, dass sich die Framerate mit SLI um die Zahl reduziert, die man eigentlich durch eine zweite GPU hinzubekommen sollte, was in meinen Augen kein Treiberproblem ist, sondern ein Bug im Spiel, denn grundsätzlich rendern ja beide GPUs....

Und wieder mal ein Spiel das unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde
Denn auch insgesamt überzeugt mich die Technik nicht. Verwaschene Zwischensequenzen, flimmernde Texturen, und ich habe mich gewundert wo denn das Anti Aliasing ist? Trotz AA-Setting auf hoch haben die Objektkanten mehr Treppenstufen als der Kölner Dom.....


----------



## frankie36 (7. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> was in meinen Augen kein Treiberproblem ist, sondern ein Bug im Spiel



Hat der TE auch geschrieben gehabt das er das irgendwo gelesen hat.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein Spiel das unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde


Ganz deiner Meinung ,zum  das ganze!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> und ich habe mich gewundert wo denn das Anti Aliasing ist?



So saß ich gebannt vor dem Monitor in der ersten Runde dann die Ernüchterung  und dacht mir , wasn hier kaputt und konnt garnicht glauben was ich woanders gelesen hab "super Grafik,super glattes Bild ect"

Hoffe da passiert bald  was!

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2011)

frankie36 schrieb:


> Hat der TE auch geschrieben gehabt das er das irgendwo gelesen hat.



Ups, hatte ich überlesen



Im Prinzip heißt das: wieder mal viel Geld in ein Spiel investiert, um darauf warten zu müssen, dass es irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres mal so funktioniert, wie es sein soll


----------

